# Will we ever see the Original Dragon?



## Big Mom (Jun 17, 2013)

The original dragon that was the fusion of Reshiram and Zekrom...will we ever see it?


Why did they decide to go with B/W Kyurem instead of the original dragon?


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 17, 2013)

It's as likely as seeing the original Genesect


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 17, 2013)

Read the rumor/leaks Swarmy. It also mentions original genesect


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 18, 2013)

that pokemon will be Z


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 19, 2013)

I think never? They'll let that be ambiguous.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 19, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Read the rumor/leaks Swarmy. It also mentions original genesect



Loks like another form rather than the original Genesect, they suggest it'll still have a cannon.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 19, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Read the rumor/leaks Swarmy. It also mentions original genesect



Sorry man, hate to break it to you but those rumors are pretty much disproven at this point. It says that the first gym leaders name is Ginkgo and we know now that her name is Viola (yes in Japanese as well). 

I haven't played BW2 but I always assumed Kyurem was meant to be the original dragon, just a shell of his former self. As in, after Reshiram and Zekrom split, Kyurem was left behind.


----------

